# Why it's called Erie



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

I felt that I should pass this on. I talked to one of my best friends yesterday and he went up to Erie earlier this week after walleye. They did great fishing with 2 out of the 4 man group landing their limits and icing 20 fish total.
On the way back to shore (their hands red and sore from all of the high fives)they chose to go a different route and took a very cold and unwanted bath. They lost the 4-wheeler, the gear, and the fish. He was still there waiting on a recovery service the following morning when I talked to him. This trip went from the best to the worst, scariest, most expensive fishing trip of his life. 

I know the ice is as thick as it's been in years but...well you know the rest. Be safe.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Sorry to hear but you left out a very important part, WHERE did they go in and was it near Mouse? Millers Ferry? Why did they go a different route. Did they drive into a crack?

Glad your friends made it off alive.


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> Sorry to hear but you left out a very important part, WHERE did they go in and was it near Mouse? Millers Ferry? Why did they go a different route. Did they drive into a crack?
> 
> Glad your friends made it off alive.


It was Miller's Ferry. From what he said they came back in the dark and did'nt loop around far enough and got above strong currents. 

No cracks were involved that I know of except the ones that undoubtedly filled with poop.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

That story made me sick to my stomach, I'm going up for my first trip ever this weekend. I need an airboat.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

is needed . Look back how many warnings were on this board about that area . 1,000's of guys out there fished safe . When going out of the Millers area you are playing with fire and taking chances every time out that way . 

Dwayne


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Glad everyone is OK!!!

That area is just plain scary....thanks for sharing where so everyone knows.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Nailer639,
I'm sorry to hear about your friends' misfortune, but I'm glad to hear that there was no loss of life. The stuff can be replaced. 

As cold as it has been, as thick as the has could be and as much experience as these gentlemen have...there's no such thing as "safe ice". This is the very reason why I sold all of my ice fishing gear. I have no regrets and I have no desire to return to ice fishing and will be perfectly happy to wait for open water with my kayak. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, maybe more people will avoid that area.... Glad everyones alright. 

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

Thanks to all of the well wishes. And Kgonefishin for pointing out that I did leave out some important info. When I first posted I didn't have all the details yet.

I've never been up there on the ice so I really didn't think to ask where they went out of. I could only think of two things. First, about all of the money that he owes me. And the fact that if something would have happened to him that night up at Erie I would have never gotten it. And second, about using my St. Valetine's Day charms on his hot wife with him out of the picture. 

But seriously, ask questions at the bait store and do your homework before you go. And take a kid fishing, just not on questionable ice.


----------

